# Nicoticket label



## Jakey (6/4/15)

I dont usually read labels, but my wife does and pointed out something interesting on the nickoticket label, " if you are allergic to anything assume that this liquid contains it"

Surely there aren't many ingredients one could be allergic to so why not mention them, or why not just mention allergens.


----------



## shaunnadan (6/4/15)

The biggest allergens that people have to e liquid is pg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/4/15)

But it's more an irritation that full on allergy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

Hi @Jakey 

It is a strange statement, I read it some time ago but didn't think much of it. I'll ask them and get back to you. 

I'm allergic to penicillin and have been fine so I think we can cross that off the list

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (6/4/15)

@ShaneW awesome thanks man. My initial thoughts were that its the states and you get sued for anything, so its a comprehensive disclaimer lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

Jakey said:


> @ShaneW awesome thanks man. My initial thoughts were that its the states and you get sued for anything, so its a comprehensive disclaimer lol



That was my guess aswell but let's see what they say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

Got a response from nicoticket... 

It’s possible for people to be allergic to any number of things, so listing out everything individually would be too difficult. Customizing each label to include what is in each liquid that may cause an allergic reaction, would result in us having to put “People with sensitivities to PG, VG, Nicotine, ‘X,’ ‘Y,’ ‘Z’ should not vape this liquid” on each label, and change it for each liquid. The way we’ve done it is all-encompassing “This liquid may contain allergens” written in our words. However, if they have any concerns, they are definitely welcome to e-mail us at contact@nicoticket.com and we can answer any questions they may have about allergens in our liquid.

I hope that helps, let me know if you need anything else.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey (6/4/15)

Awesome, pretty much what I thought the case was. Now to show the wife. She can be extremely cynical when it comes to vapimg matters. Tells me shes never seen me get so defensive for anything before  just hate it when people shoot down vaping without doing any research beforehand. 

Thanks For the speedy reply man.

*will edit the part about my wife out tomorrow before I show her this thread lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

Only a pleasure. 

I think their liquids are pretty complex so there are probably quite a few possible allergens and a tiny bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (6/4/15)

Which reminds me, a reorder is needed for some H1n1. Should get on top of that soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------

